

Opus Codec Adobe Flash Player 11.9  - TilmanGriesel
https://bugbase.adobe.com/index.cfm?event=bug&id=3633142

======
ZeroGravitas
I assumed this was an announcement, but appears just to be a tracker issue
requesting this to be added, currently in a "deferred" state?

I wouldn't be totally surprised for them to support it, since they use speex
which is in many ways it's predecessor as a free voice codec.

